# Rüstungsset boreanische Umarmung



## Bird_of_Prey (6. Januar 2009)

hallo

sehe ich das richtig, dass es bei dem set nur 2 (brust&beine) in blau gibt???

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=38591 

und 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=38592

hab in der buffed datenbank nicht finden können und wie in der "alten" dantebank die rubrik rüstungssets gibts ja (noch) nicht wieder 

wer weiss da rat?

thx vor comment


----------



## Xaphanos (6. Januar 2009)

In der tat gibt es nur 2 Blaue sachen bei diesem Set. Du hast dich nicht veguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. Januar 2009)

jo, sind nur 2 blaue Teile - der Rest ist grün:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=arktische


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (8. Januar 2009)

nun ja nicht ganz 

die gamaschen und der brustharnisch gibt es als item jeweils in grün und in blau 

daher war/ist meine vermutung dass das set zuerst in grün aufgelegt wurde und nun nach und nach als "update" in blau aufgelegt wird 

hatte gehofft jmd wisse da schon mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyone (23. Januar 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> ...die gamaschen und der brustharnisch gibt es als item jeweils in grün und in blau ...


Pro level kommen ein bis zwei Teile zu dem grünen Set dazu. Mit 74(75?) kannst du es vollständig tragen.
Mit 76 kannst du einfach die grüne gegen die blaue Brust austauschen. Der Setbonus bleibt dabei bestehen. Mit 77 tauschst du die Hose aus, auch hier wird das Teil als Setteil mit angerechnet.

Mit 78 gibts eh ein neues vollständiges blaues Set, allerdings hier ohne Setboni.


----------

